# Captcha at registration



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm full of suggestions lately (inb4 we suggest you fvck off).

Getting tonnes of these random spam threads being started, with titles that don't mean anything.

Is there not a captcha when registering or other spam prevention?

Some titles from today:

Hanks appearance didnt only

Oscar winner Tom Hanks played

Breaking Bad lead character


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

virtual finger print scanner :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea I saw one yesday about greek gods or sumtin, but there was no content.

It's some idiot called Mungaa.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Damm right spam is a curse to the modern day internet user ,i cant waste time looking at spam when i have porn to find


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Yea I saw one yesday about greek gods or sumtin, but there was no content.
> 
> It's some idiot called Mungaa.


Ha ha ha.

It's funny, but weird.

Stuff like this goes on on various forums I visit.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

amigamike said:


> Damm right spam is a curse to the modern day internet user ,i cant waste time looking at spam when i have porn to find


On the internet, one doesn't need to find porn, it finds you :tongue:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

resten said:


> Is there not a captcha when registering or other spam prevention?


There are several levels of spam prevention.

Unfortunately no system is 100% perfect. For every one that does get as far as posting, hundreds are blocked every day.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Lorian said:


> There are several levels of spam prevention.
> 
> Unfortunately no system is 100% perfect. For every one that does get as far as posting, hundreds are blocked every day.


Didn't occur to me to log out and try to register again.

There isn't a captcha as far as I can tell.

A decent one would make a big difference with automated sign ups, and cut a bit of time off the moderators' workload


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not saying you made it up @resten, but I think you made up the word 'captcha' @resten :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I'm not saying you made it up @resten, but I think you made up the word 'captcha' @resten :lol:


 :lol: it's the proper name for it, and you deserve to have your license to use the internet withdrawn for not knowing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We delete LOADS of these every day, the odd one, somehow sneaks through.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

resten said:


> Didn't occur to me to log out and try to register again.
> 
> There isn't a captcha as far as I can tell.
> 
> A decent one would make a big difference with automated sign ups, and cut a bit of time off the moderators' workload


AFAIK, the popular captcha's have been cracked and are therefore pointless. They serve only to annoy legitimate members.

Our systems are more advanced than that, and we get very few automatic sign-ups.

The spam that we do get is from dummy accounts created by real people (spammers pay people to do this which is another reason captacha's are pointless). Once the accounts are created, automated scripts are used to make posts.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

resten said:


> :lol: it's the proper name for it, and you deserve to have your license to use the internet withdrawn for not knowing


Pmsl, I don't even have a clue what your thread is about, I just noticed that made up a word :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But what's the point of these accounts, what does the person behind it achieve?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

captchas are the work of the devil. a usability nightmare and the work of evil web devs. dont use them kids


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Stay safe.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

resten said:


> I'm full of suggestions lately (inb4 we suggest you fvck off).
> 
> Getting tonnes of these random spam threads being started, with titles that don't mean anything.
> 
> ...


We have a number of spam prevention systems in place. But the methods used to spam are constantly evolving and changing and therefore, the software used to prevent them has to be continually updated to combat it. And we do keep up to speed with whatever new methods are released to prevent it.

You may see the odd bit of spam but if you knew just how much doesn't get through, you wouldn't be comaplaining. We prevent a hell of a lot of spam! Without the systems we have in place, this site would be unusable...it would just be riddled with spam.

If you see spam then report it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> But what's the point of these accounts, what does the person behind it achieve?


Usually, companies have paid to have their companies promoted. Some know that it will be promoted via spam, whereas others don't. A lingerie company that I know of was spammed on our UK-MMA forum (was a weird cooincidence) and she had no idea. She didn't realise that that was the methods the company used for promotion.


----------

